# Help! Leg holes in my cat sweater



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I need ideas for creating the leg openings in my cat's sweater. Ideally, I want it to be a 1-piece suit, no sewing... if I can help it!

ETA, I foiund a pattern that just says "use any knit 'hole' method you prefer" and another that says to bind off 4 sts for each opening, but it doesn't say what to do on the next round when I'd need to carry the yarn across the openings to continue!

Help, please!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Are you knitting this in the round or flat?

I'd be tempted to knit to the point of the leg, put ? number of stitches on stitch holder (width of area between legs), then knit back to the other side (up around the back, down to the leg hole). Do this flat knitting how ever many rows you want the leg hole opening to be.

Then ignore the stitches you were knitting and working JUST on the stitches you were holding, knit flat the same amount of rows you did on the body. Once those two parts are even again, start knitting in the round (using all the stitches.)


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Knitting in the round. I'm using DPNs and now I'm glad to be doing so (I hate DPNs), I'll give that a try.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd make a gusset like a thumb. Search on Ravelry for dog sweaters they have a bunch with different leg openings that would work for you.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A gusset would fit better. A raglan would be perfect, but you'd make the front part narrow ad the back wide.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm about 3 rows past the leg openings at this point. I left 21 stitches for the legs and did back and forth over the back for 10 rows. Then worked the center 21 stitches for 10 rows, then re-attached and continued. I'll keep it going for probably a couple inches to account for his chest, then slowly decrease so it'll snug up to his belly. Thankfully, with male cats, everything is in the rear, so I can make this solid all the way to his knees, then I'll probably finish off with a taper over the rump. I plan to go back and add cuffs to the leg openings, to improve comfort. 

I never did find a pattern I really liked for him, so this will be my creation.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wait-a-minute!

Is this actually a sweater for a REAL CAT?

Or, is this a sweater for a human that has a "cat" image on it?

I can't imagine a cat that would endure a knit sweater for even a minute without shredding it to pieces and perhaps tying himself up in the remaining tangles..........

I want to see photos~~


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hehehe Tallpines I was thinking the same thing. My cats might keep in on for a bit but they certainly don't need a sweater. Unless you have a naked cat I guess  Pictures definitely are a must.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The directions for binding off sounds like a buttonhole thing, you cast on the next row's "missing" stiches with a "knit-on" cast on. It makes me think too of EZ's "afterthought" button holes and thumbs - snip one stitch (I KNOW!) and unravel in each direction, pick them up on 3 d.p. needles, leaving "a longish tail of wool to neaten and strengthen this sensitive spot later on" and knit away or bind off.


And 'bout cats wearing sweaters, had a marmalade tom cat that we used to dress up in doll clothes and hats and then wheel around in a baby carriage. :zzz:went the cat.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Hehehe Tallpines I was thinking the same thing. My cats might keep in on for a bit but they certainly don't need a sweater. Unless you have a naked cat I guess  Pictures definitely are a must.


I have a naked cat. 










He already burrows under covers and blankets. I've tried this sweater on him a couple times and he was alright with it. It might take a little while for him to get accustomed, but I have a feeling he's going to love it, especially when the REAL cold weather sets in here!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Falls-Acre...that's too funny. I had a kitty once with a normal amount of fur; she loved snuggling somewhere warm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh he's pretty  Are you using wool (I would hope)?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The title of this thread makes me giggle every time I see it. 

Your kitty is beautiful, in that weird hairless way. :teehee:

I have a friend on ravelry who keeps a pile of those cats.
Here is a link to her blog. She is very cool, but should update her blog more often, IMO. 

The Slop Queen Speaks!: New Tools

I cant wait to see your boy all dressed in his new coat!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Oh he's pretty  Are you using wool (I would hope)?


Oh yes! Definitely using wool. It's a skein I got clearanced when we went to visit the Cestari Farms mill last month. It's an ugly color, but I really don't think the cat will care about that one bit.

ETA, sorry it's taking awhile for me to finish this thing so ya'll can see him in it... I'm kind of a slow knitter with DPNs.


----------

